# gostosinho



## osopanda

que quer dizer "gostosinho"??


Obrigado!!


----------



## willy2008

osopanda said:


> que quer dizer "gostosinho"??
> 
> 
> Obrigado!!


 Es el diminutivo de gostoso(sabroso)


----------



## Vanda

Sem contexto a gente pode pensar que a pessoa está se referindo as um rapaz que ela acha atrante, gostosinho.


----------



## osopanda

obrigado.....
Ah, Vanda... sem contexto vc soube a traduçao perfeita!!


----------



## Mangato

osopanda said:


> obrigado.....
> Ah, Vanda... sem contexto vc soube a traduçao perfeita!!


 
E se ele fosse muito atraente seria _gostosão_


----------



## willy2008

osopanda said:


> obrigado.....
> Ah, Vanda... sem contexto vc soube a traduçao perfeita!!


 La traducción literal sería* gustosito,* ya que como te dije antes es el diminutivo de* gostoso,*pero hay que ver el contexto porque puede aplicarse tanto a una persona,una comida etc.


----------



## amistad2008

Me parece ya haber oído: "tío bueno" o "ese tío está bueno" y también "rico" pero no estoy segura .....que alguien me lo confirme, por favor. Gracias


----------



## willy2008

amistad2008 said:


> Me parece ya haber oído: "tío bueno" o "ese tío está bueno" y también "rico" pero no estoy segura .....que alguien me lo confirme, por favor. Gracias


 Si, *ese tio esta bueno* es muy de España, y lo de *rico *creo que es mas de centroamérica.


----------



## coquis14

amistad2008 said:


> Me parece ya haber oído: "tío bueno" o "ese tío está bueno" y también "rico" pero no estoy segura .....que alguien me lo confirme, por favor. Gracias


No sé si estos son los equivalentes de "gostoso/a" , siempre encontré que esta palabra es un poco ordinaria en cambio "estar bueno/a" no lo es.

Saludos


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Em relação a comidas: parece que no Peru se diz* rico*. Em alguns países creio que *exquisito* também é uma possibilidade para classificar um bom prato.

*O que o dicionário da RAE diz sobre rico (definição 5) e exquisito. 

Até.:


----------



## coquis14

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Em relação a comidas: parece que no Peru se diz* rico*. Em alguns países creio que *exquisito* também é uma possibilidade para classificar um bom prato.
> 
> *O que o dicionário da RAE diz sobre rico (definição 5) e exquisito.
> 
> Até.:


 Podem ser as dois coisas ,pessoas e pratos.

Abraços


----------



## Alentugano

coquis14 said:


> Podem ser as dois *duas* coisas ,pessoas e pratos.
> 
> Abraços


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> No sé si estos son los equivalentes de "gostoso/a" , siempre encontré que está palabra es un poco ordinaria en cambio "estar bueno/a" no lo es.
> 
> Saludos


 
Esto fue debatido aquí 

Es curioso, pero en estos lares ocurre lo contrario. *Tía buena* es el clasico piropo que sulta el albañil desde el andamio. Sin embargo gostosa nos suena a palabra dulce, aunque no desconozco que pueda tener otras connotaciones.


----------



## coquis14

Por lo que sé , es un poco ordinario si un hombre le dice en la calle a una mujer "gostosa" aunque debo reconocer que a mí también me gusta como suena.

Pd:Gracias por la correción , Alentugano , esa fue una fea que no podía quedar impune.


----------



## Patry-Patry

Como dice la canción:

Quando ela passa todo mundo grita, gostosa. 

Valeu!


----------



## gstsrg

osopanda said:


> que quer dizer "gostosinho"??
> 
> 
> Obrigado!!


 
Depende do contexto. Aqui no Ceará "gostosinho" é um popular sanduíche de pão francês com carne moída, vendido em botecos e estádios, também conhecido como "cai duro".


----------



## Patry-Patry

gstsrg said:


> Depende do contexto. Aqui no Ceará "gostosinho" é um popular sanduíche de pão francês com carne moída, vendido em botecos e estádios, também conhecido como "cai duro".



Muito interesante!!


----------



## JJoaquim

As pessoas dizem que uma comida é gostosa (o), mas nunca gostosinha (o) ou gostosona (ão). A não ser que a comida tenha tenha este nome, como é o caso do tal sanduíche cearense.
 
Uma pessoa atraente pode ser chamada de gostosa(o), gostosinha(o) ou gostosona(ão). A vulgaridade ou não destas formas vai depender inteiramente do contexto em que as formas sejam usadas.


----------

